# Favorite boxing gloves?



## IcemanSK (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm wondering what everyone's favorite gloves are. 

I'm a big fan of Reyes, but I'm leaning toward Winning gloves from Japan to protect my hands better.

What have you used that you like?


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 31, 2008)

Fairtex, they do small ones which are perfect for me! Mine are a great colour too...mauve!
The men all use Fairtex too, some have great designs on, flames etc but the best thing is their durability.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm partial to Ringside... but that's just me.  Depending on what I'm doing, I like either their IMF Training gloves (for actual training...) or ones like their Top Contender Training Gloves with the hook & loop "wrap around" that's easier to get on and off if I'm coaching.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 31, 2008)

I have had a dozen different kinds but I am partial to Ringside as well.  Fairtex makes some nice ones too.


----------



## searcher (Jan 1, 2009)

I have been using Ringside for over 20 years andI think I will continue for a while longer.   I have a few others that I like(Title, Reyes, Fairtex), but I am partial to my Ringside.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 1, 2009)

I've had a few pairs of Ringside over the years. I must say they were decent gloves. 

I've wondered about Fairtex, Windy, & Twins for awhile, also.

Reyes are great for fights because of there being less padding in the knuckles. For training, I really need to protect my old hands. If I did more boxing sparring, I'd spend the $$ on Winning gloves. They talk about their great hand protection.


----------



## dungeonworks (Jan 4, 2009)

Ringside here too.  I have had *these *for almost 10 years and have put many many many rounds on the heavy bag.  The foam inside still feels brand new and they are ultra cozy on the hands if you wrap.  I think mine are 12 oz.

For sparring, I really like *these*.  GREAT durability.  Mine a little different in visual asthetics, but the same glove.  I also use their *head gear*.  Great cut protection around the eyes without impeding vision, and it fit my big ol' head nicely.


----------



## maxi (Jun 8, 2009)

Raja Boxing Gloves : Black King 

I like this gloves so much. I just bought from http://www.boxingtop.com and it's nice! 

Better quality than Ringside in my opinion.


----------



## Ronin74 (Jun 8, 2009)

Real men don't use gloves, therefore I have no idea... lol, j/k.

I haven't had a pair in some time, but when I was doing MT and Boxing, I used Ringside brand gloves made for sparring (I can't remember if they were regualr, int'l or mexican, but they had the hook & loop cuff); and when it came to working the bags and the focus mitts/pads, I used Ringside's weighted bag gloves. Although I've had to put a very long pause in my training, the gloves are still in great condition.


----------



## tallgeese (Jun 29, 2009)

Fairtex is my far and away favorite.


----------

